# Self-sustained living in Portugal



## mahou (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum so please humour me 

I currently have a property over in Portugal (Central, near the Estrelas) and I'm looking to do a bit more over there. I've got this dream of buying a plot of land in PT and using it to live self-sustainably. What I mean by that is having a mix of farm animals (ie. goats, chickens/geese), a veggie patch and fruit trees. I would also have PV panels and hopefully my site would be near a river so I can make use of that. 

My question is: who here has actually managed that and still loves it? Does it really work? What kind of animals do you have and how long did it take to get set up? Did you get one kind of animal first and 'work your way up'? Could you do it by yourself? 

My friends think I'm a bit barmy but this kind of lifestyle has always appealed to me. Perhaps it's because I grew up on a farm and now live in a flat in a city... hmm!


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi Mahou

We have being considering going down the route you have suggested , every year we move a bit forward at our own pace, eventually a few years down the road we might get there
Here are two very interesting web sites that are really worth a look
Living Off the Grid: Free Yourself

off the grid - YouTube


----------



## mahou (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi there,

Thank you for the links! I'll look into them. 

mahou


----------



## BlackBeardie (Feb 22, 2012)

nandnjudge2 said:


> Hi Mahou
> 
> We have being considering going down the route you have suggested , every year we move a bit forward at our own pace, eventually a few years down the road we might get there
> Here are two very interesting web sites that are really worth a look
> ...


Thanks for the links. I just joined WWOOF Portugal: Home as I'm thinking of headng down whilst sorting my stuff out. Have you taken on volunteers?
Best regards,
Beardie


----------



## mahou (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Beardie,

I'm actually Wwoofing in Portugal this November to see if I can hack the hardwork behind being self-sustainable from scratch. So far the hosts I have spoken to have been very friendly and have taken on several Wwoofers in the past. I'll let you how it goes


----------



## BlackBeardie (Feb 22, 2012)

mahou said:


> Hi Beardie,
> 
> I'm actually Wwoofing in Portugal this November to see if I can hack the hardwork behind being self-sustainable from scratch. So far the hosts I have spoken to have been very friendly and have taken on several Wwoofers in the past. I'll let you how it goes


Oh well done Mahou! 
I'd like to do some wwoofing as well. However, I have stuff that needs my immediate attention in the UK until about mid December. I hope your hosts have decent hot water and insulated accommodation. I don't know if you have been before but it gets very cold in Dec/Jan/Feb in the wee hours of the mornings and the evenings. I really would need a good shower after day of hard graft.  That articel about not using copper sulphate as an fungicide was really good. I had thought of using it here in England.. .
All the best!


----------



## BaguetteMan (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi Folks. Just found this thread. Mahou, did you go wwoofing in Portugal and, if so, how did it go? I'm sure some of us can learn from your experiences. Also, did you get an idea of property prices?


----------

